# وداعا للقصر وزد طولك مع قروث فلكس



## التسامح (22 أغسطس 2011)

قروث فلكس
SR500
زد طولك 7 سم !! 
#طول أكثر# #قوة أكبر# #شباب جديد#
•يعمل على تحفيز الغدةالنخامية لإنتاج هرمون النمو.
•يعمل على زيادة طول الجسم من 5 – 7.5 سم خلال 6أشهر وذلك عن طريق تنمية الغضاريف في العمود الفقري.
•يحسن ويطور نسبةالعظام والعضلات . ويعالج أمراض المفاصل.
•يحسن الكبد في وظيفته يفيد في معالجة الاضطرابات الكبدية.
•يساهم في تخفيض الوزن بتخفيض الدهون وبناءالعضلات.
•يزيد من خصوبة الرجال ويساهم في علاج العقم لدى الرجال والنساء.
•مفيد ومناسب للاعبي كمال الأجسام.
•يزيد من قوة المناعةالطبيعية للجسم ويقاوم الأورام السرطانية.

كغيره من الاكتشافات والعلوم عندما واجه العلماء والمكتشفين صعوبة إقناع الناس بعلومهم وإكتشافاتهم, فمثلا عندمقال توماس إديسون بأنه سوف يخترع مصباح كهربائي ينبعث منه الضوء, ضحك عليه الناس وكذبوه وقالوا مستحيل وكذلك عندما سمع الناس عن الهاتف فعلوا نفس الشيء.
وكذلك الأطباء والعلماء الذين أعلنوا لأول مرة أنه ممكن للمرء أن يزيد من طول قامته حتى لو تعدى عمره الخمسة والعشرين عاما, فأثبت القروث فلكس صحة هذه الدراسات وأزال كل الشكوك حول هذه النظرية.
فأنت لك القرار كي تعيش حياة أفضل ,وأن تحصل على قوام أطول وجسم أجمل الذي طالما حلمت به وفقدت الأمل فيه, لكن مع قروث فلكس تجددالأمل.

# أسئلة تتكرر عن الموضوع:
-1 هل المنتج مرخص من وزارة الصحة ؟
الجواب: هذا المنتج ليس مرخص من وزارة الصحة لأنه
مكمل غذائي ( DIETARY SUPPLEMENT ) و وزارة الصحة لاترخص أبدا المكملات الغذائية وكذلك هي لا تحتاج إلى ترخيص , فوزاررة الصحة ترخص فقط الأدوية التي في الصيدلية وهذه ليست أدوية( يعني أي واحد يسوق لمكمل غذائي ويروح وزارة الصحة يطلب ترخيص يرد له طلبه من البداية ما لم يكن دواءا. 
كما في محلات أرمال ( G N C ) حيث تحتوي هذه على آلاف العبوات من المكملات الغذائية التي لا تحتاج إلى ترخيص.
ومنتج قروث فلكس بالذات يحتوي على تركيبة من الأحماضالأمينية المعروفة التي يستخدمها جميع الرياضيين لبناء أجسامهم والتي هي موجودة فيالغذاء اليومي ولكنها ليست بشكل كافي لبذل المجهود الرياضي المضاعف.
بإمكانكم البحث عن دور الأحماض الأمينية في الجسم وهل تحتاج إلى ترخيص أم لا في الأماكن التالية :
محلات وكتلوجات محلات أرمال ، ( G N C )عيادات أخصائي التغذية ،الرياضيين المحترفين وخاصة ( رياضة بناء الأجسام )
-2 هل هناك من جرب هذا المنتج ؟
نعم جربه الكثيرون , وأعرف شخصيا زبونة زاد طولها 1.5 سنتيميتر من العلبة الأولى. وزبونة أخرى زاد طولها 3 سنتيميتر من علبتين
وهناك شخص آخر لا أعرفه وجدت تعليقه في أحد المنتديات قال: بأنه زاد طوله 8 سنتيمتر خلال ستة أشهر.
منتج تطويل القامة متوفر الآن Growth-flex V

-3 هل لهذاالمنتج أضرار جانبية تذكر ؟
لا توجد لهذا المنتج أي لأضرار جانبيةتذكر.
-4 كيف لطول الجسم أن يزيد بعد أن يتوقف نمو الإنسان بعد سنالواحد والعشرين كأقصى حد ؟
نحن نعلم أن الجسم يتوقف عن إفراز هرمون النمو ( هرمون الإستروجين ) في سن الواحد والعشرين كأقصى حد , لكن هذا المنتج يحفز الغدةالنخامية على إنتاج هرمون النمو مرة أخرى غير أنه سينتج بكميات بسيطة لا تقارن بالكميات التي كانت تنتج في فترة النمو , لذلك يجب على المستخدم أن يوجه الفائدة من هذا الهرمون في طول الجسم بعمل تمارين التمدد والإستطالة وهي تمارين بسيطة وسهلةتأتي صورها مع كاتولوج المنتج.
-5 ما هي الجرعة المناسبة؟ وما الأشياءالموصى بها خلال فترة الاستخدام؟
تؤخذ حبة واحدة قبل النوم على بطن فارغة حتى يكون مستوى السكر بالدم منخفض فيعمل القروث فلكس بفعالية كاملة (أي عدم تناول أي طعام أومشروب ما عدا الماء قبل ثلاث ساعات قبل تناول قروث فلكس), واخترنا قبل النوم بالذات لأن هرمون النمو يفرز على مدار ال 24 ساعة لكن 50% من هذا الإفراز تكون في أول أربعة ساعات من النوم.
ونوصيك بالتالي:
-1 تناول الطعام المتنوع (يحتوي على جميع العناصر الغذائية), وحبذا تكون وجبات صغيرة ومتكررة.
-2 القيام يوميابتمارين الاستطالة لمدة من 30 إلى 60 دقيقة, وهي تمارين بسيط وسهلة(تأتيك صورالتمارين مع العبوة مجانا)
-3 تجنب الجلوس على المكتب أو أمام الكمبيوتر لساعات طويلة, لأنه يساعد على ضغط الجسم إلى تحت بإتجاه الجاذبية.
-4 إذ كنت معتادا على قراءة الجرائد أو المجلات أو غيرها, حاول قرائتها وأنت مستلقي
-5 يجب أن تأخذ كفايتك من النوم أي ما يحتاجه الشخص الطبيعي من النوم.
-6 تجنب رياضةرفع الأثقال لأن هذه الرياضة سوف تضغط جسمك إلى تحت بشدة مع الجاذبيةالأرضية.
-5 كم كبسولة توجد بعلبة القروث فلكس؟ وهل هناك سعر خاص لبرنامج الستة شهور؟
توجد 30 كبسولة بعلبة القروث فلكس , لاستخدام 30يوما
ويوجد عرض خاص لبرنامج الستة شهور وهو:
6 علب قروث فلكس ب 2700ريال + توصيل مجاني داخل المملكة.
-7 هل توجد صورة توضيحية لبيان مدى التغيرفي الطول بعد استخدام قروث فلكس؟
نعم توجد , انظر لهذا الرجل قبل وبعد:
http://www.mstaml.com/files/109162-1215520192.jpg
-8 ماالواجب عمله قبل البدأ بالبرنامج ؟
يجب قياس طول القامة بشكل دقيق وصحيح قبل البدأ بإستخدام قروث فلكس , كما هو موضح في الصورة:
http://www.mstaml.com/files/109162-1215520305.gif
-9 هل هناك أمثلة لأشخاص استخدموا المنتج واستفادوا منه ؟
نعم هنا أمثلة عن عشرات المستخدمين المستفيدين وعناوينهم وإيميلاتهم :
http://growth-flexv.com/testimonials.html
-10 هل هناك أشخاص استخدموا المنتج ولم يستفيدوا منه ؟
نعم , وخاصة الذين لا يتبعونالتعليمات ولا يقومون بعمل التمارين



--------------------
لاتصال بـالموزعين
جدة : (سعود ) 0534001108-- ( لؤي ) 0533204009 -- ( حسن ) 0500749665 
الرياض: ( ياسر ) 0533201052 -- ( أبوسلطان ) 0502828705
الدمام والخبر إسماعيل ) 0502828715-- ( رأفت )0552345455
ينبع أبو نايف ) 0597626696 
الطايف خالد ) 0558705950 
مكة: (أبوخالد ) 0551166507 -- ( أبو صلاح ) 0569903490 
-- (أبو ريم) 0551416168 
المدينة: ( أبو علي ) 0535202324 
جميع المناطق أبو أحمد ) 0553784001 
زورونا على مواقعنا هنا
طµط­ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظˆط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ط©
ط¹ظ„ط§ط¬ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ط©


​


----------



## جنان الخلد (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: وداعا للقصر وزد طولك مع قروث فلكس*

بالتووفيق لك ياارب ...


----------

